# Took the TTS to the dragstrip, came home disappointed



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Car has APR stage 1, everything else stock. Bald stock Continentals on stock 19's and full tank of gas (weighed 3300 w/ 150 lbs of me in it)

Only got one run in 2 hours cause the domestics kept spewing oil all over the track so the engine was pretty cold.

R/T=1.098
60'=2.184
330'=5.796
1/[email protected]
1000'=11.367
1/[email protected]

Terrible R/T. The launch control does lag a bit also. Felt like the car rolled a little before it really launched, maybe tripping the timer a little early. Wit more practice I could prolly get the 60' down. Getting new Hankook Ventus V12 tires next week so I will try again, but dunno if it'll help much.

All in all pretty disappointed. My car is slower than stock!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I've got a set of those Hankooks down in my basement. They'll be going on after my next track event.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Bummer! A little more practice and better tires and you'll do well.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

That stinks man, I went 13.5 @ 103 stock when it was like 90 degrees out, glad to see another tts hitting the drag strip thou go again soon and get that et down and that trap speed up. Also vie gone on bald contis and it made no difference u might just need practice


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I always wonder if a stickier tire compound will help off the line. Throw some new tires on there, and report back to us.


----------



## Pathfinder2041 (Sep 20, 2003)

Saw a '09 TTs run a 13.4 @ 10X at pacific raceway a couple of weeks ago. He was APR stage 1 too! sounds like your car is in the ballpark.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

arm1tage said:


> Car has APR stage 1, everything else stock. Bald stock Continentals on stock 19's and full tank of gas (weighed 3300 w/ 150 lbs of me in it)
> 
> Only got one run in 2 hours cause the domestics kept spewing oil all over the track so the engine was pretty cold.
> 
> ...


FYI, R/T doesn't affect your ET. The R/T timer starts when the light goes green and stops when you break the staging laser. What you should be concerned with is the 60' time as 2.1 isn't that great for AWD.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

the problem is power. where is it at? unless i do not know what stg I is. your trap speed is basically stock level. isn't stg I software?


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

arm1tage said:


> Car has APR stage 1, everything else stock. Bald stock Continentals on stock 19's and full tank of gas (weighed 3300 w/ 150 lbs of me in it)
> 
> Only got one run in 2 hours cause the domestics kept spewing oil all over the track so the engine was pretty cold.
> 
> ...


I had the same issue when i went to the track... I'd always get a bit of lag taking off or if it did go all at once she'd just peel most of the time pulling away from the line but im fwd so thats pretty much what im stuck with unless i got two extra wheels for upfront with track tires


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Getting the Hankook's mounted today. Will run the track tomorrow and let you guys know how I do.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

Agree with M this 1! - E.T. is dependent upon a bunch of variables, but trap speed is pretty much a function of horsepower - No way that an APR chipped car should be running a stock trap speed with an adverstised 20+% increase in horsepower. I'd love to hear a reply from APR (as I also have their Stage 1 chip in my 2.0 quattro TT)


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Arm1tage, what track do you go to? where u located? Please post up a breakdown of your new timeslips soon as u get em


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

I go to Englishtown in NJ. Been following your build thread closely, any updates? I am looking to get a downpipe next, do you think the APR is justified for $2200? For that much I could get the Milltek and a new set of rims!

I got the tires mounted yesterday, feels SO much more comfortable than the stock Conti runflats. Everytime I'm about to hit a pothole, I cringe for the shock but these Hankooks just take them effortlessly. Turn in seems to be less sharp, but traction is as good or better.

Hopefully I'll be able to make some passes tonight!


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

So were u able to go?


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

nope looked like it was gonna rain. gonna try for wednesday


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

arm1tage said:


> nope looked like it was gonna rain. gonna try for wednesday


 how did you do?


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

So I went to the track again, still running very consistent 60' of 2.18-2.19, tires did not help at all. But with 100 octane file & meth I am getting [email protected] All stock except for discharge pipe! 

Props to Redline Speed Worx for getting the Aquamist HFS-6 installed and tuned!


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

holy hell thats a solid ass trap speed! so this is still apr stage 1 with just 100oct file and meth? Well and discharge pipe but that doesnt do much. What was the temps where u were? Its crazy because i would love to trap that high but i did 12.3 @ 109mph with a 112.7-113mph im sure i could do 12.0's. Arin i think we need to talk...


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Also i see u said they installed the meth and "tuned" what do u mean exactly by tuned apr has pre-set maps i didnt think u could fine tune it at all


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah they just tuned the Aquamist to run with as much timing as possible. Took 3 hours dyno time, unfortunately no whp numbers as the dyno they used was broke (whack i know). [email protected] said it is pulling 2 degrees which is supposed to be pretty good. Maybe with colder weather it will be even better? The runs were done around 65-70 degrees and high humidity. Discharge pipe doesn't do much but great for drivability, spools maybe 300rpm quicker.

Only thing I'm contemplating is a DSG flash. I could do 2.2s 60 foots all day in my FWD Honda for pete's sake. I've tried ASR off, both ESP/ASR off, revs to about 3100rpm but still only 2.18s.... did it 4 times in a row. At least it's consistent.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

when u launch do u let it stay at 3100 for a little or just ping 3100 and let off immediately? Ive cut 1.8 60' before and i find if u let it stay at the launch rpm too long the worse the launch is. Basically floor it and pop off the brake asap if thats not already what your doing. Also i leave the car in S and let it do its own thing which u prolly do too but just checking


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

crap, i always hold it at 3100 for a few secs before releasing brake... i noticed when you first mash the gas it does get up to maybe 3200-3300, so i should release the brake then right? will try it next week.. yeah i just leave it in S and watch the magic happen


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

yea thats the trick for sure u will realize a difference right away, the thing is i know we get caught up on getting the best reaction time or beating the other car but even wait till after the green is lit and then launch youll be happier to see a low 12 than knowing u just beat some car that ran a 14  id say also practice on the street if u could and like I said the second it touches the max rpm release the break immediately


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Great improvement, congrats! Practise makes perfect with the strip being no exception. :thumbup: to keeping it at the track, as well.


----------



## alipor (Aug 29, 2003)

arm1tage said:


> Yeah they just tuned the Aquamist to run with as much timing as possible. Took 3 hours dyno time, unfortunately no whp numbers as the dyno they used was broke (whack i know). [email protected] said it is pulling 2 degrees which is supposed to be pretty good. Maybe with colder weather it will be even better? The runs were done around 65-70 degrees and high humidity. Discharge pipe doesn't do much but great for drivability, spools maybe 300rpm quicker.
> 
> Only thing I'm contemplating is a DSG flash. I could do 2.2s 60 foots all day in my FWD Honda for pete's sake. I've tried ASR off, both ESP/ASR off, revs to about 3100rpm but still only 2.18s.... did it 4 times in a row. At least it's consistent.


Is there a flash yet for the TT-S? I didn't think HPA had one available yet for any 09 cars. I have someone working on a flash, but who knows when/if it will be done.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Well short update, went to the track only got 1 run in waited 2 hrs but that was a [email protected], felt like the car had nothing over 5000rpm. Had a code for MAF sensor dunno if that was the problem. But I did try alva's launch method and was able to get a 2.0 60' with mag ride off. I always launched with it on before, think it prolly hurt my times.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

damn im so glad to see your hitting the track so often i was hoping i wasnt the only one. Thats a great e.t. for such a low trap so youve got the launch down better im going back to the track this week and i usually go 1-2 times a month i have always left mag ride on and it cut 2.0 or lower everytime. Now get back when u can and get us more times!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

arm1tage said:


> Yeah they just tuned the Aquamist to run with as much timing as possible. Took 3 hours dyno time, unfortunately no whp numbers as the dyno they used was broke (whack i know). [email protected] said it is pulling 2 degrees which is supposed to be pretty good. Maybe with colder weather it will be even better? The runs were done around 65-70 degrees and high humidity. Discharge pipe doesn't do much but great for drivability, spools maybe 300rpm quicker.
> 
> Only thing I'm contemplating is a DSG flash. I could do 2.2s 60 foots all day in my FWD Honda for pete's sake. I've tried ASR off, both ESP/ASR off, revs to about 3100rpm but still only 2.18s.... did it 4 times in a row. At least it's consistent.


I looked into it, as of now, us with '09's and higher have the second generation DSG and they only have the reflash for gen 1.... they're currently working on it as i was told this morning by Revo for us... sad cuz i was going to pull the trigger on that yesterday but oh well


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah thanks for the tips! will try with magride on next time. saw in your build thread you're running 12.3's w/o meth? thats sick!! how come no meth though?


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

No meth because i dont have a revo select plus switch to advance timing or boost so itll almost be a waste of using the meth i just have regular pump gas settings, if i had the revo select i would advance timing and up the boost just a little to take advantage but i actually think im in the process of going to apr again and giving the race map a try at the track  im stage 2+ though so im hoping for 113+ traps


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

alva8193 said:


> Ive cut 1.8 60' before


 Alba, did you run this 60'ft with street tires? it is pretty good.

do you guys know if the Haldex Gen 4 controller would help when launching the car?


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

tico said:


> Alba, did you run this 60'ft with street tires? it is pretty good.
> 
> do you guys know if the Haldex Gen 4 controller would help when launching the car?


ive only run street tires on my car since ive owned it, the 1.8 60' was done on nitto nt555 tires with about 50% tread left. I think more help would come from a higher launch limiter then a haldex controller but making a 60/40 rear bias would be nice


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

alva8193 said:


> ive only run street tires on my car since ive owned it, the 1.8 60' was done on nitto nt555 tires with about 50% tread left. I think more help would come from a higher launch limiter then a haldex controller but making a 60/40 rear bias would be nice


those nt555's are good tires for sure. I agree a dsg flash would help launching the car. I think HPA has dsg software for our new dsg's but the problem is that HPA don't have dealers in the US.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Alva8193,

What are you waiting for? Fill up with 100, get the 100 octane Stage 2+ file we developed using your car and set a good time already!

:laugh:


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Finally got a chance to go to the track again. This time flashed to APR Stage 2+ 100 octane. Was getting some timing pull after the flash. Turned out the meth jets were too small. Went to .5mm which fixed the problem. The difference from stage 2 to 2+ is really big down low. Tons of torque when the turbo hits max boost @ 3750rpms. 

Also wanted to try some preturbo meth injection to help compressor efficiency. You can read about the details here. The preturbo jet is solenoid activated at 4800rpms and >15psi boost. http://www.alcohol-injection.com/forum/turbocharged-engines/audi-tts-direct-port-preturbo-3070.html 

All runs were done with mag ride activated and using launch control. Wheels are Forgestar F14 18x9.5 & 245/40 Conti DWS which are much lighter than the stock wheels (around 12lbs ea). Full interior and full trunk with tools. About 1/4 tank of gas. Weighed 3270 with me in it. 

1st run was [email protected] no preturbo 
2nd run was [email protected] .75gph preturbo 
3rd run was [email protected] 1gph preturbo 
4th run was [email protected] .75gph+1gph preturbo (not scanned) 

Conclusions: 
My laptop ran out of battery so I didn't get logs of all runs. Based on N75 logs, preturbo is slowing down spool. At .75gph it's not enough to hurt times. But at higher gph it's a negative effect. Also 4800 rpm is too early to activate. It should come on around 6200rpm where the compressor efficiency is down to


----------



## [email protected]PR (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW! Fantastic! According to vortex you now hold the record for the fastest ET for a 2.0T FSI with a K04!


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks to APR for a quick tune! Now, how about a Stage 2++ tune with 24psi to redline!? 

Here's the vid of the 12.255 run.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

arm1tage said:


> Thanks to APR for a quick tune! Now, how about a Stage 2++ tune with 24psi to redline!?


 I wish! I don't think the K04's gunna do that all the way to redline. :laugh:


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

time to bring this thread back from the dead. APR Stage 3 GTX kit ordered!


----------



## vailance (Nov 16, 2011)

arm1tage said:


> time to bring this thread back from the dead. APR Stage 3 GTX kit ordered!


keep us updated!


----------



## kerbellh (Apr 20, 2009)

^in for updates since Iam contemplating on switching to stage 3.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

arm1tage said:


> time to bring this thread back from the dead. APR Stage 3 GTX kit ordered!


Where do you live?


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Where do you live?


NJ buddy, you still offering to come by to finish up program switching? we do hot pot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kerbellh (Apr 20, 2009)

Any updates on the ecu program switching?


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Bump for updates . :beer:


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

DgonzTT said:


> I looked into it, as of now, us with '09's and higher have the second generation DSG and they only have the reflash for gen 1.... they're currently working on it as i was told this morning by Revo for us... sad cuz i was going to pull the trigger on that yesterday but oh well


I have a Stage 2 DSG flash in my 09 TTS , from GIAC.


----------

